# Kjaer e Calabria: problema flessore. Saele: distorsione ginocchio.



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


----------



## bmb (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


Una carneficina. Li rivediamo tutti a gennaio.


----------



## Gamma (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


Il nostro non è un tabellino, è un necrologio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


a gennaio.
a destra con diaz o krunic.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


Assurdo.


----------



## bmb (1 Ottobre 2022)

Dimenticavo. Speriamo Allegri si risvegli freddo e rigido.


----------



## kYMERA (1 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a gennaio.
> a destra con diaz o krunic.


mah, sai che forse Diaz a destra non sarebbe male? Almeno corre un po' e se salta l'uomo fa meno danni. 
Se entra come oggi non è male, certo poi quando arriva vicino l'area non sa cosa fare con la palla quello si che è un problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo. Speriamo Allegri si risvegli freddo e rigido.


Figlio di sultano.


----------



## Solo (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


Kjaer e Calabria comunque li ha rotti Pioli. C'erano Kalulu e Dest....


----------



## ilPresidente (1 Ottobre 2022)

4-3-3 con CDK a destra


----------



## ILMAGO (1 Ottobre 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> 4-3-3 con CDK a destra


Per FORZA.
Non puoi manco avanzare a destra DEST perché non hai difensori….
Unica alternativa ala destra krunic ma meglio cdk a destra con 3 in mezzo


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


Calabria e Kjaer non dovevano giocare, specie Davide che veniva da un problema. Ha cannato Pioli.


----------



## Simo98 (1 Ottobre 2022)

Pioli deve mettere Rebic o CDK a destra, non mi interessa se non sono delle ali ma Krunic lì non si può vedere


----------



## admin (1 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


.


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2022)

Inutile dire li rivedremo tutti dopo il mondiale, non c'è dubbio.


----------



## admin (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dimenticavo. Speriamo *Allegri si risvegli freddo e rigido.*



Non lo è già?


----------



## sampapot (2 Ottobre 2022)

vittoria si, ma a caro prezzo....abbiamo delle pezze dappertutto....nessuna squadra di serie A è messa come noi e la prossima è contro il chelsea...ed alcuni sani non sono neanche stati inseriti nelle liste UEFA...ad esempio in porta chi ci va? ....e chi mettiamo all'ala destra? Krunic????
mi sa che giocheremo con:
Kalulu Tomori Gabbia Ballo
Tonali Bennacer
Diaz CDK Leao
Giroud

eventuali sostituzioni: Dest, Pobega, Krunic, Rebic e Origi + qualche primavera...dei nuovi acquisti neanche l'ombra...io opterei per lo schema 5-5-0


----------



## LukeLike (2 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque potrebbe esserci un lato positivo in tutti questi infortuni: magari Pioli sarà costretto a lanciare Vranckx e Thiaw e scopriamo di avere altri 2 campioncini in rosa. Come fu per Kalulu...


----------



## Beppe85 (2 Ottobre 2022)

Penso che saele torni presto. Kjaer potrebbe metterci poco. Peccato per Calabria.


----------



## davoreb (2 Ottobre 2022)

Ma messias?


----------



## TheKombo (2 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Kjaer e Calabria comunque li ha rotti Pioli. C'erano Kalulu e Dest....



Si li ha presi a martellate ...


----------



## MissRossonera (2 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le condizioni degli infortunati, da Sky: per Kjaer e Calabria problema al flessore destro, mentre Saele ha subito una distorsione al ginocchio sinistro


Un bollettino di guerra...


----------



## sampapot (2 Ottobre 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ma messias?


da voci di corridoio sembra che si sia stirato mentre si stava allacciando le scarpe


----------

